
Show HN: andthewinner.is - Make realtime voting seamless - nickbalestra
http://www.andthewinner.is
======
daveid
The phone image makes me want to scroll the page, except there isn't anything
to scroll to. Just a minor detail. I love the design of the voting pages, and
I think the idea is executed well too. :)

~~~
jentulman
I generally come read the comments on a post before visiting the linked page,
I'd read your comment and still tried to scroll once I finally clicked
through, it just says 'more down here' to my muscle memory.

------
kmfrk
<http://polleverywhere.com> have been at this for many years and do a great
job of it.

Services like this are particularly good for interaction or feedback in
university lectures. Some professors are good at using it to test students in
the auditorium to see how many understand the subject.

~~~
goldfeld
The other day someone linked their service aimed specifically at this problem,
<https://understoodit.com/>

Given that these other general poll services seem to also cover it, not sure
if the specificity is good but I think there is a market.

------
geuis
It would be nice to see a working demo on the front page.

~~~
matteoagosti
This is an example of running contest that has been created during the node.js
conference in Brescia (Italy) <http://www.andthewinner.is/nodejsconfit>

These are examples of closed contests
<http://www.andthewinner.is/nodejsconfithack>
<http://www.andthewinner.is/musicidol>

The last one was amazing, we ran it by monitoring only mentions (as there was
no official hashtag), and in 2 hours of execution we managed to get almost 31k
votes :P It was pretty insane to follow it eheh

------
matteoagosti
If you are interested into the technology behind it, I wrote a quick post
explaining also the motivations that moved us towards its creation:
[http://www.matteoagosti.com/blog/2012/11/16/the-rationale-
be...](http://www.matteoagosti.com/blog/2012/11/16/the-rationale-behind-
andthewinner-is-a-platform-for-viral-contests-on-twitter/)

------
atldev
The last few tech conferences I've attended tried to use txt voting from
mobile devices. They forgot to include the destination number on the
instruction slide and just listed the voting codes. Everyone just shrugged and
started scanning twitter. Voting was light and it was frustrating to wait.

This looks much better. And great design.

~~~
matteoagosti
We are looking forward to testing it out on other events, with higher voting
rates. We tested monitoring mentions of popular twitter accounts and results
were absolutely impressive. So if you have any good examples feel free to drop
us an email andthewinneris@beyounic.com

------
maximz
It'd also be nice to have the option to create "elections" that use
STV/instant runoff: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_transferable_vote>

------
collypops
So my 'voter ID' is a Twitter account? This is a conspiracy by those with easy
access to Twitter to silence the voices of those who can't easily obtain
Twitter!

------
allbombs
Cool stuff. We did something similar but for tvs with some other apps.
Snapshow.tv

I like the design of your mobile contest lander, looks sharp

